# Mass effect 3 Reference material scenes



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, i am an avid game player as well as blu ray watcher. Love hi def stuff. Last night i was playing mass effect 3 and in one of the final battles had serious reference level capabilities for showing off a system. I was playing the Call to Arms scene near the end, where you mobilize all the fleets to battle. And wow, even though it was at midnight and at -46db i could tell that if i had it cranked up it would hit, hard. So i think others should know of its capabilities as a scene. Great LFE, avid use of surrounds, and lots of action. High recommend.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Brock! :T


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought a lot of the sound effects as well as cut scenes had a immense sound field. Wide, great subtleties, and powerful bass. Even without the SVS on, it hits with the Polk RTi12's with a 40hz dropoff of LFE and no doublebass. The battle scenes is where she strives. Hopefully they retain a majority of sound effects, and music in the upcoming movie adaption, although it is a bit out there in the date, like 2017 or something.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

the_rookie said:


> I thought a lot of the sound effects as well as cut scenes had a immense sound field. Wide, great subtleties, and powerful bass. Even without the SVS on, it hits with the Polk RTi12's with a 40hz dropoff of LFE and no doublebass. The battle scenes is where she strives. Hopefully they retain a majority of sound effects, and music in the upcoming movie adaption, although it is a bit out there in the date, like 2017 or something.


The soundtrack was great in it too - complemented the game SOOO well. Here's one of my favorite epic's:


----------

